# How important is Linked In?



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Hoping to travel to toronto next year, was wondering how much linked in is used over there for finding work. I work in I.T and was wondering what is the best way to making contacts in toronto. I have yet to fully update my profile 100% but any tips on how canadians use it would be great. Should i contact hirers directly on linked in or is that too forward. Im looking to maximise my chances of geting work. Any info much appreciated


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I use linkedin. I've joined a few job board type groups and some industry specific groups. I'm in the UK but have my location as Alberta so that i receive Canada based job adverts. I occasionally get emails from recruiters who have looked at my profile so it is worth having a good profile but you can't beat a month on the tarmac handing out resumes.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would definetly update my profile on LinkedIn if I was in IT. (but you don't have to use the paid option, although that can be helpful for a while, as you can send lots of invites to broaden your network + you have a better view on who's visiting your profile. So maybe pay for a couple of months, and then return to the free version)


----------



## Craneop (Nov 8, 2012)

Definitely update it, my employer sought me out on linkedin and only for it I wouldn't have got the job. I've a few friends who only got employed due to linkedin. It's free and another great tool in the hunt for employment you've nothing to lose


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm currently in Montreal, and although I actually got my job here through a referral I've had several recruiters and HR people from companies add me and ask if I am seeking work.

I would get it updated and make sure that people can see relevant bits of your profile without having to be a connection (your privacy settings). Obviously hide anything you don't want too publicly available but things like skills and job descriptions are pretty generic.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

JimJams said:


> I'm currently in Montreal, and although I actually got my job here through a referral I've had several recruiters and HR people from companies add me and ask if I am seeking work.
> 
> I would get it updated and make sure that people can see relevant bits of your profile without having to be a connection (your privacy settings). Obviously hide anything you don't want too publicly available but things like skills and job descriptions are pretty generic.


Whats your job in Montreal, how do you find the cost of living? hows the people, welcoming of foreigners?

Do you speak french, how are you finding working in an over 65% populated french speaking city?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I work in IT as a Software Developer/Architect but in a specialist field (Content Management Systems to be exact). I found no issues in finding a job and I don't speak any French, but I do work at a francophone company. Everyone is bilingual though and communication thus far has not been an issue. I have a lot more experience in my field/product than they did so the lack of french was overlooked.

Cost of living here is pretty expensive IMO, it's no way near as cheap as some parts of the states. Food and clothes is either back the same or a little more than UK prices, obviously cheaper if you by discounted prices. Cost of housing and electricity is much cheaper than UK. Taxes are high, local and federal amounting to 15% (highest in Canada I think). If I was to get the same wages in the UK I think I would end up with a little more in my pocket after everything had been cut.

But since you are from Oz then you probably will find things cheap 

Part of the reason for some of my expense though is I am living right in downtown and probably still haven't figured out the cheapest and best places to shop.

But the people are friendly enough, Montreal is one of the exceptions in Quebec in that it is mixed language wise, very multicultural and international. Some of the more hardened Quebecois can be a bit rude/refuse to speak to you in English but that is understandable (I need to learn French, starting lessons soon). There is an anglophone/francophone side of town so if you live in the "right" part of town you don't have to worry about th lack of french, it hasn't held me back. Also, if you work in IT, most of that work is in English too.

I'm actually really enjoying it here, I've spent the winter snowboarding (nearest mountain 1 hour away) and have heard from numerous people that summer here is really buzzing - lots of festivals, outdoor activities and the Formula 1 race in June


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I do work in IT, im a windows support techinician (desktop support/deployment engineer) im looking at going to Calgary...we did look at Montreal but the french language barrier may hinder us, toronto...to expensive by canadaian standards but not australian..damm sydney is alot more expensive then toronto...


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I do work in IT, im a windows support techinician (desktop support/deployment engineer) im looking at going to Calgary...we did look at Montreal but the french language barrier may hinder us, toronto...to expensive by canadaian standards but not australian..damm sydney is alot more expensive then toronto...


Also working in a similao area, thanks for all the replys. Best get updating my profile.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I did my Linkedin page last week, joined some groups  see how things go.

Lest us know what you Linkedin name is DingDangDoo and JimJams


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not enough to just join groups, you need to become an active participant. That way you can attract the attention of the recruiters.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

is linkedIn solely used as a job hunting site or can it be used to find other services as well say transport/logistics and realestate etc? it is not something that is huge in Perth Aus as far as i am aware, i have just signed up and have no clue how other people get the best from this site.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Ya was wondering what is the best way to go about using it. Can you just connect with people out of the blue Or possibly inmail potential jobs.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are job hunting then I think recruitment sites are obviously still your number 1 choice.

For me LinkedIn works more as an online CV that recruiters can search and another means of finding you. You can network and connect with various people but you are supposed to know them... recruiters and companies often add me though. I've had a few people contact me about potential opportunities now as well.

There are various groups and boards you can join to share information, and follow companies etc and then get notifications from their news feed in much the same way as Facebook. So it can be useful to find out who is recruiting. I wouldn't use it for other services though.

Also, twitter is often a good source for jobs since a lot of companies will post "hiring for position XYZ in wherever". I've seen a number of jobs in my field advertised in Melbourne for example with the hashtags: #aspnet #melbourne. I use TweetDeck will allows be to create custom searches and get a feed regardless of whether I follow people or not.

Good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

LinkedIn is a good tool to find jobs and make connections. I've able to do a lot of research on Canada using my connections. Beside, i get my job from a one of my connections, so i can say it works. 

Right now, a lot of groups are full with bogus job offers, a lot of ppls publishing idiotic posts and irrelevant news, which is making harder to participate in groups.

Still is a great way to make connections and make yourself searchable for jobs and potentials recuirter and companies


----------

